# Great Northern Railway Corn Warehouse - Nottingham - March 2011



## Lolz101 (Mar 24, 2011)

This place has been done time and time again but here's the history:

A corn warehouse built in 1857 for the Great Northern Railway Company. It was designed by Nottingham Architect T C Hine in conjunction with the adjacent main station building on London Road (the Low Level Station). The design incorporated a major technological achievement - the principal roof spanned a huge void with only iron suspension rods supporting the first floor, this provided the maximum possible roof space for grain the first floor has iron suspension rods from the wooden roof, supporting the floor without obstructing the space. Hine used a similar system in the Adams Building, Stoney Street.

The grade: II listed the building was sold by Nottingham City Council to the present owner with a contractual obligation to carry out a restoration scheme. However, no repairs were carried out only suspected arson attempts. In 2000, the owner was refused LBC to demolish the building. in 1998 a lot of the original internal design was damaged in a major fire which caused extensive damage; the roof collapsed and cast iron columns and wooden sack hoists were removed in the "clear-up" process. One area of the warehouse is now just an empty shell held up by an extensive scaffold that resembles monkey bars. The bodies of two women were found in the building in 2005, which led to two men being jailed for murder in 2006, one said he wanted to become the city's first serial killer. The warehouse is now home to skag heads and the homeless but it falls within the East Side Masterplan for the regeneration of the whole area, watch this space...

Before the big fire






All externals were taken in July 2010, hasnt changed much since


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2011)

Well Done Lolze,
Good Report and the pics were excellent I especially liked the pic of the fag packet and the syringe, well thought out and put together Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 24, 2011)

smiler said:


> Well Done Lolze,
> Good Report and the pics were excellent I especially liked the pic of the fag packet and the syringe, well thought out and put together Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Smiler! I have to say there was no 'putting it together" this time, I was looking at some photos on the ground when it caught my eye, couldn't believe it


----------



## lost (Mar 24, 2011)

This place look pretty grim but you've flattered it with your shots.
Was there anything in the gay box?


----------



## nelly (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice photos Lolz


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pics cheers!


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 28, 2011)

lost said:


> This place look pretty grim but you've flattered it with your shots.
> Was there anything in the gay box?



Disappointingly there was nothing in the gay box


----------



## nevertoolate (Mar 29, 2011)

Great shots there, looks a great place !


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Mar 30, 2011)

Some great photos  did you come across the great piece of the Clockwork Orange grafitti?




A Clockwork Orange by jessnphoto, on Flickr


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 30, 2011)

That Steel Work Looks Amazing
Nice Pictures


----------



## The_Revolution (Mar 31, 2011)

Lolz101 said:


> Thanks Smiler! I have to say there was no 'putting it together" this time, I was looking at some photos on the ground when it caught my eye, couldn't believe it



No junkies.
No dead bodies.

Makes it a good explore


----------



## Lolz101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Jimba said:


> Some great photos  did you come across the great piece of the Clockwork Orange grafitti?



Yeah we did, theres loads of graff in that place, they have been sweeping areas that they paint in lol

My fav bit was this - sum's up all the filth inside 









The_Revolution said:


> No junkies.
> No dead bodies.
> 
> Makes it a good explore


----------



## themousepolice (Apr 30, 2011)

*Gnr*

hi loz

visited this site twice in 2009 while some vagrants were in residence.

i entered from the london road end (near where there is now a gym) and there was still some artifacts in place then but look like theve gone from your pics

still suprizes me the amount of scaffolding on the site and that it hasnt been pinched

very good of you to climb and indeed share


----------

